# In Depth : Mu by Pulsar Audio



## ThomCSounds (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here's my review of Mu by Pulsar Audio (on sale for a few more hours). Mu is based on a classic Vari-Mu compressor that has a smooth character, slow behaviour and a warm tube sound.

In this video, I'm going through several examples where you'll be able to hear Mu on separate instruments and in context. 




To purchase Mu by Pulsar Audio (now 40% off at Audiodeluxe, includes FREE Smasher Plugin) :








Pulsar Audio Mu


An Industry-Standard Tube Compressor The most faithful emulation of a modern yet legendary tube compressor/limiter – perfect glue for mixing and mastering.There are several reasons to use a variable-bias tube compressor. One is the exceptional compression transparency that this kind of...




www.audiodeluxe.com





Also available at Plugin Boutique : 








Mu


Mu, Mu plugin, buy Mu, download Mu trial, Pulsar Audio Mu




www.pluginboutique.com





If you'd like to support what I do, consider adding one of my songs on your Spotify Playlists. Thanks a lot!


----------

